# Tank Stand



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll let the vid do most of the talking here. Ignore the background noise, lil bro was over at the house and playing some Black Ops














So what do you think, should I be concerned? Obviously the tank is going to be sitting on wood, but the wood is overhanging the supports under it.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks fine to me...

I'd go for it...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

You have 3 sides supported. It should be fine.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you move that top sheet of plywood? If you can I would center it on the base of the stand so the tank hangs evenly off the edge of the base, regardless it will be fine just make sure it's level and put a sheet of Styrofoam underneath the tank if your really concerned.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I think you're fine for an aquarium of that size.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

The support is good enough since all the wieght is dispursed on the top peice.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a 55 that was on a stand like that for over 3 years. Except it hung over on all sides about 2 inches. I think you are good. If you are worried you could always set it up outside first to test it.


----------

